# Heizer hatte Geburtstag



## diabolo150973 (8 Juli 2008)

Wenn ich mich nicht sehr täusche, hatte unser UnimogHeizeR gestern Geburtstag! Zuerst war ich mir nicht ganz sicher... Falls das hier eine Falschmeldung sein sollte, löscht das Thema hier bitte.
Aber ich glaube nicht.
Also:

Alles Gute nachträglich zum Geburtstag, wünscht diabolo aus dem hohen Norden!!!

Ich hoffe, Du bist wieder nüchtern, wenn Du das hier liest!



:sm20:

:s18:


:sm24: <--- wird schnellstmöglich nachgeholt!!!


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (8 Juli 2008)

Hi Dia.

Jep, stimmt, hatte gestern Geburtstag. 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## vierlagig (8 Juli 2008)

na denn: alles gute! 

man hat sowieso immer mehr als nur einen tag geburtstag ... alkoholabbau ist ein lange währender prozess


----------



## Hermann (8 Juli 2008)

und von mir auch alles gute nachträglich


und alk wird der heizer noch im blut haben


----------



## zotos (8 Juli 2008)

Ich wünsche dem Heizer auch alles gute.


----------



## edison (8 Juli 2008)

Auchvon mir alles Gute nachträglich, trinke dann halt erst jetzt einen Schluck drauf


----------



## crash (8 Juli 2008)

na dann...
nachträglich alles gute zum geburtstag!


----------



## mst (9 Juli 2008)

:sm20::sm24:Nachträglich auch von mir alles Gute!!


----------



## Waelder (9 Juli 2008)

Alles Gute noch nachträglich :sm20:

deswegen gestern lange nacht  gell 

der Wälder


----------



## Roos (9 Juli 2008)

*Alles Gute*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich natürlich auch von mir.

:sm20:


----------



## Cerberus (9 Juli 2008)

Hey Unimog-HeizeR,

Wünsch dir auch noch alles Gute zum Geburtstag!:sm20:

Hoff du bist so langsam mal wieder auf einem normalen Level!


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (9 Juli 2008)

Und natürlich von mir auch alles alles Gute.

Viele Grüsse aus Spanien und viel Spass beim deutschen Regenwetter

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## Lars Weiß (9 Juli 2008)

Auch von mir, alles Gute zu Geburtstag !


----------



## Hawk (9 Juli 2008)

von mir auch einen nachgereichten glückwunsch...


----------



## Larry Laffer (9 Juli 2008)

... auch von mir herzliche Glückwunsche nach-nachträglich ...
:sm20: und :sm24: und alles Gute ...

LL


----------



## Kai (9 Juli 2008)

Auch von mir nachträglich alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruß Kai


----------



## OHGN (9 Juli 2008)

Alles Gute auch von mir!


----------



## lorenz2512 (9 Juli 2008)

hallo,
alles gute, alte ebay socke.


----------



## MW (11 Juli 2008)

besser spät als nie: 

Nachträglich alles gute zum Geburtstag


----------

